# Knockdown knife?



## Oldtimer

Just wondering what you would all recommend for a good knock down knife? As of now I am just using a taping broad knife (which means I have to put my stilts on to knockdown) but would like something I can use on a pole so I can do the knock down from the floor. I see many types (brands) out there so not sure how each one performs. THANKS in advance for your input


----------



## chris

Oldtimer said:


> Just wondering what you would all recommend for a good knock down knife? As of now I am just using a taping broad knife (which means I have to put my stilts on to knockdown) but would like something I can use on a pole so I can do the knock down from the floor. I see many types (brands) out there so not sure how each one performs. THANKS in advance for your input


 Get a rubber squeegee knife and put it on a short pole. Magic trowel is the name of one and Marshalltown also makes a few :thumbsup:


----------



## mld

I use these. Works way better than the magic trowel- for me at any rate.


----------



## Mudslinger

Like mld I use lexan for the most part.


----------



## cracker




----------



## Oldtimer

Thanks all for the replies. I'll check some of these out


----------



## endo_alley

cracker said:


>


Do they still make and sell those Pro Finish tools? I have some from years ago. But they don't seem to be sold anymore.


----------



## cracker

endo_alley said:


> Do they still make and sell those Pro Finish tools? I have some from years ago. But they don't seem to be sold anymore.


http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...ools/Sidewinder-Knockdown-Drywall-Knives.html


----------



## endo_alley

cracker said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...ools/Sidewinder-Knockdown-Drywall-Knives.html


I have one of the 9" tape wipe down extension handle knives and 12" extension handle knives from years ago that I like. I haven't seen them around for some time.


----------



## Oldtimer

Ended up buying both the Lexan (posted by mld) and the ProFinish that cracker posted. Just did a new home knock-down and decided to use the Lexan as the ProFinish is more rigid and has a lot more curve to it which would make it tougher to get in those ceiling corners. I have to say that the Lexan does a very good job. It was so nice not having to strap on my stilts to knock-down the texture  :thumbsup:

Thanks again guys :thumbup:


----------



## Star Drywall Inc.

The Lexan knives allow you to knock it down while its still a bit wet without puddling or leaving lines. I used to do production work when I was younger and could get 18-20 feet from the ground on an extension pole. I also made sure to have a few metal blades if it starts setting up the lexan blade wont knock it down. if you have a few houses in a row the spray guy (me) might be a **** and keep spraying so the cubs have to try to keep up. Also Hamiltons used to adjust the open time of the texture for different times of the year. You could get some winter mud in summer and it would kick off way to fast. 
Plastic and Lexan is my choice


----------



## Oldtimer

Star Drywall Inc. said:


> The Lexan knives allow you to knock it down while its still a bit wet without puddling or leaving lines. I used to do production work when I was younger and could get 18-20 feet from the ground on an extension pole. I also made sure to have a few metal blades if it starts setting up the lexan blade wont knock it down. if you have a few houses in a row the spray guy (me) might be a **** and keep spraying so the cubs have to try to keep up. Also Hamiltons used to adjust the open time of the texture for different times of the year. You could get some winter mud in summer and it would kick off way to fast.
> Plastic and Lexan is my choice


I was a bit hesitant at first to use the Lexan. I found I needed to leave the texture a bit longer before knocking it down, which only meant I could spray more footage and that was a time saver. The house I did had a cathedral ceiling that peaked at about 12 feet so not too high, but I did find that more difficult to knock down than the flat ceilings in the rest of the house. All in all it was a time saver and a leg saver from my stilts :thumbup: Will continue to use it 

Now if I could only find a Graco TexSpray RTX 1500 machine in my area at a good price, I'd be set


----------



## mld

Just buy a new 1500. It'll pay for itself fast. I've had one for ten years or so and it's lasted well with minimal maintenance. Buy from a dealer and they'll finance for you.


----------



## Oldtimer

mld said:


> Just buy a new 1500. It'll pay for itself fast. I've had one for ten years or so and it's lasted well with minimal maintenance. Buy from a dealer and they'll finance for you.


It'll take a while longer for it to pay for itself in the area I'm in. Being in a small rural area the work is not so steady. There are times I'm sitting around for weeks at a time and even then the next job may just be a small reno or patch job. Will only use the 1500 on the big jobs. That's why it doesn't make a lot of sense to drop a few thousand bucks on new tools just for them to sit around and gather dust in my shop. Although my back, arms and shoulders would thank me for getting a 1500


----------



## endo_alley

We haven't done spray texture for a couple of decades around here. Dated and out of style wall finish. Just for repairs and on remodels at condos.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

endo_alley said:


> We haven't done spray texture for a couple of decades around here. Dated and out of style wall finish. Just for repairs and on remodels at condos.


after a few Mansions alot of no tex houses, just the super lite stuff in bedrooms with borders is about it for my liking, my house has no tex at all


----------

